# Αριστοφάνης στην Κένυα



## Costas (May 2, 2009)

Απεργία σεξ σαν πίεση για να λυθούν τα πολιτικά προβλήματα της χώρας. Καλούνται να συμμετάσχουν και οι εργάτριες του σεξ (με αποζημίωση για τα διαφευξόμενα :) κέρδη):
http://edition.cnn.com/2009/WORLD/africa/04/30/kenya.sex.ban/


----------



## nickel (May 3, 2009)

Ολόκληρο άρθρο με ένα τόσο πρωτότυπο θέμα και ούτε μια αναφορά στη Λυσιστράτη.

Ωστόσο, η Wikipedia δεν έχασε την ευκαιρία και στη Lysistrata προσέθεσε κάποιος:
2009 (April) A group of Kenyan women organised a week-long sex strike aimed at politicians, encouraging the wives of the president and prime minister to join in too, and offering to pay prostitutes for lost earnings if they joined in.

Φαντάζομαι ότι και για το μέλλον η σωστή μετοχή παραμένει του αορίστου, «διαφυγόντα κέρδη», κάτι σαν τα «μελλοντικά γεγονότα».


----------



## Costas (May 3, 2009)

nickel said:


> Ολόκληρο άρθρο με ένα τόσο πρωτότυπο θέμα και ούτε μια αναφορά στη Λυσιστράτη.


Προφανώς, πολλά ζητάμε από το CNN.



nickel said:


> Φαντάζομαι ότι και για το μέλλον η σωστή μετοχή παραμένει του αορίστου, «διαφυγόντα κέρδη», κάτι σαν τα «μελλοντικά γεγονότα».


Γι' αυτό κι εγώ έβαλα τη γελαστή φατσούλα.


----------

